
Skipping meals may increase belly fat, study finds – CBS News - mrfusion
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/skipping-meals-may-increase-belly-fat-study-finds/
======
mrfusion
Can anyone help me make sense of this? I thought intermittent fasting was
considered good. I thought there were other mice studies that show the
opposite of this??

~~~
Evgeny
_Those on the restricted eating plan initially lost weight, but gained it back
when more calories were restored to their diets -- a pattern that many humans
dieters will find all too familiar._

If you say at some point, "I'm finished with the diet, I can gorge now",
obviously you will gain your weight back plus some more. Or if you are
skipping meals, and then "rewarding" yourself with a bigger meal at the end of
the day, which brings your calorie balance in the positive, same result.

If you are following the intermittent fasting protocol though, not just
randomly going from skipping meals to binging, then you get good results.

